# Snake On A Train......



## cagey (Apr 19, 2017)

If only.... http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-19/snakes-on-a-train-passengers-spot-python-in-nsw/8454284


----------



## Iguana (Apr 20, 2017)

How strange, wonder how it got on in the first place..


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 20, 2017)

And did it get a fine for fare evasion....


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 20, 2017)

Been away for a couple of weeks... I'd say someone was missing a snake when they got off the train... It's surprising how many people just carry them around in their pockets or loose in a backpack, and then wonder why the animal has disappeared...

Jamie


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 20, 2017)

It continues to surprise me that people who live in this country know so little about the native flora and fauna that an entire carriage was evacuated over a children's python. 
Seriously, if you live in a place where things that can kill you abound, is it not in your own best interests to determine which ones they are instead of flying into a panic at the drop of a hat???


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 23, 2017)

Mat I just say, do you think it was an abandoned pet? Looked like it a bit, didn't look like the normal wild type colouring?


----------



## Leishkin (Apr 23, 2017)

disintegratus said:


> It continues to surprise me that people who live in this country know so little about the native flora and fauna that an entire carriage was evacuated over a children's python.
> Seriously, if you live in a place where things that can kill you abound, is it not in your own best interests to determine which ones they are instead of flying into a panic at the drop of a hat???



Totally true, however a woman posted in a local
Mums group yesterday a photo of her holding a sweet little baby snake she had saved from her cat and asking if anyone could identify it. We are in the mornington peninsula and preeeeetty sure it was a baby copperhead! 
Probably better to be cautious than the alternative! Lol!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 29, 2017)

post should have been titled "sooks on a train"


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 29, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> Mat I just say, do you think it was an abandoned pet? Looked like it a bit, didn't look like the normal wild type colouring?


what do you think the "normal wild type colouring" is ?
Looks like a normal spotted python to me


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 29, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> what do you think the "normal wild type colouring" is ?
> Looks like a normal spotted python to me


If you have ever gone herping in your life, you can tell the difference - that looked like slightly blonde. The wild types are very very dark - nearly to the point where you can tell the difference between the spots


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 29, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> If you have ever gone herping in your life, you can tell the difference - that looked like slightly blonde. The wild types are very very dark - nearly to the point where you can tell the difference between the spots


no disrepect to you,but wild types come in all colour schemes from dark to blonde,that is where they get their differences from,they are not just made in a factory


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 29, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> no disrepect to you,but wild types come in all colour schemes from dark to blonde,that is where they get their differences from,they are not just made in a factory


Non taken  I understand that - however the colour mutation blonde has been crafted over the years by selective breeding, finding a nice blonde like that on that train would be 1/million. That being said, yes it MAY be a wild one, however my own opinion that looks like an abandoned pet...just my opinion not saying it's right or wrong. Feel free to share yours


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 30, 2017)

I would suggest it's an escaped pet rather than a wild one, not because of colourings or markings but because the chances of a wild one getting onto a train are 1 in 10 million IMO.


----------



## Wally (Apr 30, 2017)

Ah....... APS

Life would be a darker shade of beige without you.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 29, 2017)

Actually, blondes are a locale, not a morph, so that animal may have been a wild animal. However, the odds of that, especially where this animal was found, is pretty low.


----------



## azzmilan (Oct 9, 2017)

Reminds me of a time when a mate and myself went and purchased some reptiles and brought them back home on the train. They were concealed in bags and such but this one lady didn't believe my mate when he warned her before she sat down next to him, needless to say when the bag started moving...
Thankfully I can drive now.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 10, 2017)

Going by the natural distribution, and the location of the animal, I would say it's 100% escaped pet.


----------

